# AAACCKKKKK!!! Photo album issue



## lugnutz (May 30, 2010)

Looked at my profile today and there is a pic of my may throwdown, I've deleted it once!  So I went to the album to do an edit and got a security warning, something about digital signature wasn't recognized.  Finally got into my album and it said I had 11 photos and I only have 9...none of which are the picture that is showing up on my profile page.  It is obvious that I have a ghost photo 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Can someone pls look at my profile and tell me what picture you see? Its the album cover pic I guess is what it is called.  Glad I didn't have a great brain storm for the throwdown, I might get a bit riled!


----------



## placebo (May 30, 2010)

Currently I see 9 photos. Some fattie pics and a UDS Hope that helps.


----------



## 5lakes (May 30, 2010)

I see a Ford pickup as the photo. When I looked at your album, it's not there. Another bug? Did you ever upload that photo?


----------



## lugnutz (May 30, 2010)

I was kinda interested to know if anyone else can see the album cover pic.  Like when I go to a profile and it says  ANYBODY's albums and each album has one pic that you click on to open the album.  That is where my non existant picture keeps appearing


----------



## lugnutz (May 30, 2010)

Nah the ford is my profile pic..thats all good.  But on a profile at the bottom it will list albums, that is where I'm havin problems.


----------



## placebo (May 30, 2010)

This is the pic it shows for your album:


----------



## 5lakes (May 30, 2010)

Oops, my bad. For the album, I see the same that Placebo posted. I don't see it IN your album, though.


----------



## lugnutz (May 30, 2010)

thats what I was wonderin...like  I said, I'm glad my throwdown wasn't super duper! LOL

Thanks for takin a look guys, thought maybe it was just on my end.


----------

